# new from co Down



## chelle27 (Jan 27, 2008)

hey everyone!

So good to know that i am not the only woman in Northern Ireland that has problems conceiving!. 

So far I am undergoing investigation (for the 2nd time) as to why I cant concieve. It started when I was 20 and im 28 next month,and so far havnt undergone ANY fertility treatment in fact my last appointment in RVH was in 2004 :S.

So any advice would be appreciated 

Living in hope of a miracle!

Michelle


----------



## Mrs AB (Nov 3, 2007)

Chelle

Welcome to Fertility Friends - you are soooo right - you are most definitely not the only woman in Norn Iron to experience problems conceiving.........take a look at the topic (also known as Thread) entitled NI Girls - there you will meet a lot of girls at different stages/journeys of the rollercoaster that is Infertility!!!!!

It is an excellent thread - that is not only very supportive but is also great craic!!!!

You're doing the right thing by starting the investigations now - especially as you're only 28.  I went privately for my investigations because I had been TTC (Trying To Conceive) for 3 yrs - didn't want to wait 6 mths with the RVH!!!!  Should be going for IVF tx (treatment) in April.  My DH (Dear Husband) has male factor infertility - which is why we gotta go down this route..........

Fire away with the questions girlie - I'm all ears!!!!

I've blown you some bubbles to welcome you aboard!!!!

Anita


----------



## shoppingqueen (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi there Chelle

Welcome to the site!  Hope u find it as much of a "lifeline" as the rest of us when we down, have queries, fancy a rant or have raging hormones!

As Anita says at only 28 you have plenty of time on ur side & ur defo doin the right thing undergoing tests etc at RVH again.

If I can help at all with any queries fire away!

Sending u a few bubbles & bear hugs

S

xx


----------



## janners1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi Michelle,

Welcome to fertility friends, it really is the best resource you will find!! If you have any questions, no matter how random, I bet someone on here will know the answer!

I hope they can find an answer/solution for you at RVF - when is your next appointment?


----------



## Trishy (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi Michelle

Welcome to the site.  I am also fairly new and am finding the chat and advice on the Northern Ireland Girls thread really good.  I really hope you get answers soon.  It is so frustrating how long you have to wait but then you see how many of us there are and it makes a bit more sense.  But you have been waiting an awful long time.  I joined the NHS waiting list in 2005 and got so fed up that I am now going private through them and am half way through my first treatment of ICSI.  I still had to wait a full year to go private so if you can afford a little extra I would think about using Origin to go private instead of the Royal.

Good luck with whatever happens and we are all here to chat and keep each other's chins up!


----------



## chelle27 (Jan 27, 2008)

janners1 said:


> Hi Michelle,
> 
> Welcome to fertility friends, it really is the best resource you will find!! If you have any questions, no matter how random, I bet someone on here will know the answer!
> 
> I hope they can find an answer/solution for you at RVF - when is your next appointment?


well at the min im still with consultant at Ards hosp, I have 2 blood tests and a semen analysis to do this month before my next appointment in May with him. The impression I got from him though was that he was doing the fetility investigations now and wont have to go through it again with RVH (as I did the last time I went through this - its getting REALLY frustrating!!). I have to do a dye test as well but not sure when that is happening (Im doing that instead of a laparoscopy at the mo as im petrified of general anasthetic). So I think its just a waiting game now .

I had considered going to Origin but have been reading about egg sharing schemes, which seem to be a lot more affordable, but noone seems to know a lot about them.

Thanks to all that said hi , its much appreciated


----------



## janners1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Michelle,

I had to have all those tests as well, it is so frustrating with all the waiting between tests and results. You could go private with the consultant just to get your results and it would all go a bit faster from there, although hopefully they will have some answers/tx suggestions for you come May time. The limbo-land before diagnosis is just the absolute pits so I can full empathize with what you are going through. We had about a year and a half of waiting and wondering before I decided to go see the consultant privately. It cost £180 and he told us within 5 minutes of sitting our butts down exactly what our problem was and exactly what treatment we needed. Best money I ever spent. 

The dye test isn't too bad, I didn't feel the dye at all and didn't really have any cramps or anything after. I don't know anything about egg sharing schemes, apart from them being a good way to lower your costs and help someone out....I don't know how you go about getting involved in one in Northern Ireland. Someone here should know.


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

Hi Michelle, 

We are going throught the same thing at the minute. I am waiting on a date for an HSG in Craigavon and DH has had SA done (needs repeated). We haven't got as far as a referral to RFC, though I am expecting to be, but I fully understand the "not knowing" stage. As Janners called it, "limbo-land". So really, I have no advice for you but just wanted to say hi and get me a shout anytime you want a rant and a rave!!!
Come join us on the NI Girls thread. Mighty Craic!!!!

Weeza


----------



## Fionab (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome to the fertility friends Chelle, come and join us on the NI thread

Fiona


----------

